# Putting Lyft in Timeout.....



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Disclaimer, this post is mostly for those markets that are participating in the "Comfort" program offered by Uber. If you aren't in the market, this link should explain https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/09/uber-comfort-quiet-ride/ I'm in the Dallas market and Uber has put this option out there for all of its riders. While I don't do Rideshare fulltime, and Rideshare is not my primary income, I have no problem shutting Lyft down for now.

My rationale for shutting Lyft down is to force them to compete with Uber. Uber's Comfort program pays me a little more (I don't have a Select vehicle but my vehicle is newer and has the legroom requirements) and I can generate more revenue with Uber. I figure this should force Lyft to consider their pay rate AND give Uber an incentive for increasing pay. I recommend anyone in a Comfort market to try the same, if anything for a few weeks/months. I'm guessing this would be considered a "Strike Light", which is fine. Sometimes you have to condition your "partners" to do right by you. The ball is in your court, Lyft.

For those of you in Select vehicles that are bemoaning this program, look at it this way, if you are opened to UberX, would you rather have an UberX rate or an Uber Comfort rate?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Disclaimer, this post is mostly for those markets that are participating in the "Comfort" program offered by Uber. If you aren't in the market, this link should explain https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/09/uber-comfort-quiet-ride/ I'm in the Dallas market and Uber has put this option out there for all of its riders. While I don't do Rideshare fulltime, and Rideshare is not my primary income, I have no problem shutting Lyft down for now.
> 
> My rationale for shutting Lyft down is to force them to compete with Uber. Uber's Comfort program pays me a little more (I don't have a Select vehicle but my vehicle is newer and has the legroom requirements) and I can generate more revenue with Uber. I figure this should force Lyft to consider their pay rate AND give Uber an incentive for increasing pay. I recommend anyone in a Comfort market to try the same, if anything for a few weeks/months. I'm guessing this would be considered a "Strike Light", which is fine. Sometimes you have to condition your "partners" to do right by you. The ball is in your court, Lyft.
> 
> For those of you in Select vehicles that are bemoaning this program, look at it this way, if you are opened to UberX, would you rather have an UberX rate or an Uber Comfort rate?


Lyft, no doubt, is panicking.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TXUbering said:


> Disclaimer, this post is mostly for those markets that are participating in the "Comfort" program offered by Uber. If you aren't in the market, this link should explain https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/09/uber-comfort-quiet-ride/ I'm in the Dallas market and Uber has put this option out there for all of its riders. While I don't do Rideshare fulltime, and Rideshare is not my primary income, I have no problem shutting Lyft down for now.
> 
> My rationale for shutting Lyft down is to force them to compete with Uber. Uber's Comfort program pays me a little more (I don't have a Select vehicle but my vehicle is newer and has the legroom requirements) and I can generate more revenue with Uber. I figure this should force Lyft to consider their pay rate AND give Uber an incentive for increasing pay. I recommend anyone in a Comfort market to try the same, if anything for a few weeks/months. I'm guessing this would be considered a "Strike Light", which is fine. Sometimes you have to condition your "partners" to do right by you. The ball is in your court, Lyft.
> 
> For those of you in Select vehicles that are bemoaning this program, look at it this way, if you are opened to UberX, would you rather have an UberX rate or an Uber Comfort rate?


are you saying people actually select Uber Comfort where you drive ?

in sf bay area nobody orders Uber Comfort under any circumstances


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> are you saying people actually select Uber Comfort where you drive ?
> 
> in sf bay area nobody orders Uber Comfort under any circumstances


I get about 40% Comfort. Then again, when your riders tell you that they appreciate you having your car set to at least 75 degrees when it's close to 103 degrees heat index, and tell you that their last Uber driver had just the vents on, you can see why it would be popular here. I'm actually tempted to stop using my A/C for UberX just to force these pax into ordering Comfort.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm in the Bay Area as well as the other poster and have yet to receive a comfort ride even though I'm "enrolled" lol

I'm curious to see how it goes

So far I haven't heard anything too bad from drivers or riders


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I get about 40% Comfort. Then again, when your riders tell you that they appreciate you having your car set to at least 75 degrees when it's close to 103 degrees heat index, and tell you that their last Uber driver had just the vents on, you can see why it would be popular here. I'm actually tempted to stop using my A/C for UberX just to force these pax into ordering Comfort.


Hmm... Guess Uber should change the name to Uber GO, like in Pakistan, if AC is the difference.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-paid-for-the-ac-uber-go-ride-and-ac-was-never-working.334725/
No wonder people always appreciate me giving them their Lyft/Uber X ride since I keep my AC at around 70 degrees all the time during the summer. And colder, if the situation requires it. Hell, I should also be paid more, then.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Hmm... Guess Uber should change the name to Uber GO, like in Pakistan, if AC is the difference.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-paid-for-the-ac-uber-go-ride-and-ac-was-never-working.334725/
> No wonder people always appreciate me giving them their Lyft/Uber X ride since I keep my AC at around 70 degrees all the time during the summer. And colder, if the situation requires it. Hell, I should also be paid more, then.


If ants are turning their AC off in an attempt to save a few pennies at the pax's "comfort" then sure they could do a tiered system, 70-75 pays $X.XX and 65-70 degrees pays $X.XX + $0.04 more per mile. Also, I say charge pax for phone charge use, or at least require them to view an ad like on Youtube.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Now I'm curious....
Does Uber "force" drivers to turn on the AC after hearing complaints from pax?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

i just realized my car doesn't qualify which explains the awesome fact that I don't have to deal with Comfort entitleds


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I shut Lyft down by keeping the app on and letting all of their pings time out. Once in a while, I get the occassional message from them about the community and blah blah blah....but its Lyft...and they are worth it.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> I shut Lyft down by keeping the app on and letting all of their pings time out. Once in a while, I get the occassional message from them about the community and blah blah blah....but its Lyft...and they are worth it.


I figure less time on Lyft, let them figure out that more people are looking at Comfort, maybe it'll force Lyft to do something similar.  Also, the temptation to turn off the A/C when someone orders just an UberX.... "Well you didn't pay for A/C".....


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> I figure less time on Lyft, let them figure out that more people are looking at Comfort, maybe it'll force Lyft to do something similar. Also, the temptation to turn off the A/C when someone orders just an UberX.... "Well you didn't pay for A/C".....


Its Lyft. You are giving them WAY TOO MUCH credit to figure that out.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Its Lyft. You are giving them WAY TOO MUCH credit to figure that out.


They always follow Uber's lead, I know it is mostly when it comes to pissing off drivers, but maybe they'll follow them here as well.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm not turning off Lyft, but I definitely don't prioritize them now. They're no longer giving me the bonuses they used to. So no motivation to give more rides with them than Uber.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I get about 40% Comfort. Then again, when your riders tell you that they appreciate you having your car set to at least 75 degrees when it's close to 103 degrees heat index, and tell you that their last Uber driver had just the vents on, you can see why it would be popular here. I'm actually tempted to stop using my A/C for UberX just to force these pax into ordering Comfort.


 I do all of the requirements for Comfort now and they dont have the 3 series BMW on the list. But they have the Toyota Camry?

Here, let me bend over some more for you!!!!!! Keep filling my car with Pools and 4 rider X rides. I appreciate that.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Alabama Lou said:


> I do all of the requirements for Comfort now and they dont have the 3 series BMW on the list. But they have the Toyota Camry?
> 
> Here, let me bend over some more for you!!!!!! Keep filling my car with Pools and 4 rider X rides. I appreciate that.


What year 3 series? If it's anything older than a 2018 then I have no sympathies. And 3 series does have less legroom than the Camry. Not everyone takes comfort in what the nameplate says on the outside. If those few dollars per ride matter, it's a no brainer, trade in your BMW for a Camry. My guess is you'd rather not, which is fine by me, now get on them Pool rides.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

2014


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Alabama Lou said:


> 2014


And there's your answer. I personally would rather ride in a 2018+ Toyota over a 5+ year old BMW 3-series. I actually see it all the time, some people would rather buy a 2-3 year old car with a specific nameplate on it than a new vehicle of the same price because they like the image that the other brand exudes. Uber, with good reason, doesn't care about how well it's maintained, or how meticulous you keep it. They know that a pax will have a better experience if they're in a newer vehicle. My suggestion still stands, trade in the BMW and buy you a new Camry that qualifies for comfort (or hell even a vehicle that qualifies for Select), and as a side benefit, you automatically get a full warranty.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Well considering I found out not to long ago that Uber throttles drivers based on acceptance rate (even though they claim it doesn't effect requests) and I also realized that I make less with Lyft. A Lyft xl ride is about $2+ less than Uber for same distance


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Well considering I found out not to long ago that Uber throttles drivers based on acceptance rate (even though they claim it doesn't effect requests) and I also realized that I make less with Lyft. A Lyft xl ride is about $2+ less than Uber for same distance


This is why I've decided to stop driving with Lyft for a while. I figure if more drivers will follow suit, maybe it'll let Lyft know that they need to up their game. Either way, I'm not seeing much of a drop by turning Lyft off. I'll turn it on on occasion when Uber starts to slow down.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I've started cranking the temps up a bit on my Non-Comfort ride requests from Uber. I can't wait to get my first UberX pax to ask me to raise the temp so that I can explain to them that they didn't order "Comfort". I figure with as many Uber drivers out there driving with minimal A/C, I might as well make it a premium.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> If ants are turning their AC off in an attempt to save a few pennies at the pax's "comfort" then sure they could do a tiered system, 70-75 pays $X.XX and 65-70 degrees pays $X.XX + $0.04 more per mile. Also, I say charge pax for phone charge use, or at least require them to view an ad like on Youtube.


Yeah. And maybe we could charge them for oxygen like they do on Mars!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Yeah. And maybe we could charge them for oxygen like they do on Mars!


You could agree not to fart for the duration of the trips.



TXUbering said:


> This is why I've decided to stop driving with Lyft for a while. I figure if more drivers will follow suit, maybe it'll let Lyft know that they need to up their game. Either way, I'm not seeing much of a drop by turning Lyft off. I'll turn it on on occasion when Uber starts to slow down.


I think the uber app "knows" when you are running lyft. When you go offline for 20-30 minutes and show up 20 miles away, they knnow youve been Lyfting. And they punish accordingly.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

It would be interesting to see if anyone ever ran a thread on extras drivers market to the paxes, given that they have a captive audience for a few minutes. There must be some enterprising drivers out there that have found a way to sell some trunk items to a pax in need?

One time taking pax to an outdoor music fair it was threatening to rain, so I stopped by the local Dollar store and grabbed a handful of ponchos. I sold them for $10 each to wet attendees eager to grab them up. Girls wearing white t-shirts were not eligible however.

MEMBERSHIP TO COASTAL: "Really?"
COASTAL: "No, not really."

Actually right after I bought a dozen it stopped raining.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Sadly there are a hundred drivers to take the missed pings.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> Sadly there are a hundred drivers to take the missed pings.


If I get more pay for the same time/drive from Uber, then they're more than welcome with the Lyft rides. And ultimately, that's why I'm leaning more towards Uber.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't like the lower pay from Lyft. But I found that by adding Lyft my overall earnings have increased just a bit due to decreased downtime. I don't qualify for comfort.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Unfortunately, Lyft is headed in the opposite direction. With the current cuts rolling out, forget AC. Riders are lucky to have a car with an intact windshield and 4 full-size tires.

I do think your approach is right but you give Lyft too much credit my friend. When Uber noticed not enough ants were taking pings that were 20 minute away, they introduced the long pickup fee. Lyft? They just kept sending those pings and were nastier about it.


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

Really the only way to change u/l payrates is to get the majority of drivers to significantly reduce rides from u or l for at least 1 month in all of USA- the goal is to change their quarterly earnings report. 

Because u/l public companies selling their stock, their upper mgt has to justify the revenues/cost to their shareholders. If they can't they are fired and on the street


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Turned Lyft on today and most of my pings were Lyft pings. I think I wound up losing about an extra $30-$50 from my normal Sunday. I'd love to do both at the same time again, but if I take predominantly Lyft rides and notice a loss at the end of the day, I'd rather just run exclusively Uber.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> Disclaimer, this post is mostly for those markets that are participating in the "Comfort" program offered by Uber. If you aren't in the market, this link should explain https://techcrunch.com/2019/07/09/uber-comfort-quiet-ride/ I'm in the Dallas market and Uber has put this option out there for all of its riders. While I don't do Rideshare fulltime, and Rideshare is not my primary income, I have no problem shutting Lyft down for now.
> 
> My rationale for shutting Lyft down is to force them to compete with Uber. Uber's Comfort program pays me a little more (I don't have a Select vehicle but my vehicle is newer and has the legroom requirements) and I can generate more revenue with Uber. I figure this should force Lyft to consider their pay rate AND give Uber an incentive for increasing pay. I recommend anyone in a Comfort market to try the same, if anything for a few weeks/months. I'm guessing this would be considered a "Strike Light", which is fine. Sometimes you have to condition your "partners" to do right by you. The ball is in your court, Lyft.
> 
> For those of you in Select vehicles that are bemoaning this program, look at it this way, if you are opened to UberX, would you rather have an UberX rate or an Uber Comfort rate?


Neither. I would rather have the damn Select rate.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> are you saying people actually select Uber Comfort where you drive ?
> 
> in sf bay area nobody orders Uber Comfort under any circumstances


Here in WA I average 15% of my rides but I am doing nothing to attract them. I tend to focus on long trips and XL business


----------



## SFRichard1 (Jul 13, 2019)

I get 5 - 10 comfort rides a week, out of 100+ total. Most are no different than X, maybe a better class of pax. Occasionally the pax may need more room, 4 people that wouldn't be comfortable in a Prius or someone having trouble bending their legs. I have a late model CR-V, it doesn't qualify for select.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Yeah. And maybe we could charge them for oxygen like they do on Mars!


I bet the first thing a pax would do is send Uber a message saying there driver is charging for A/C and phone chargers?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I decided to turn Lyft back on today, and I got nothing but exclusive Lyft rides. In the same amount of time (with non-stop ride requests that were even stacked), still made $80 LESS than the same time I was driving around with Uber yesterday. As a matter of fact, I don't think that I was completely busy doing Uber yesterday, as there were a few gaps in my rides. I guess back on the shelf Lyft goes.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Not to purposefully hijack the thread.... But the following 2 pics taken at the same time last nite one on Ubers rider app the other on LYFTs... Both were ride requests from downtown Memphis TN to my house in North Mississippi....
These two pics should provide anyone on here with common sense....enough info to STOP driving for Lyft... And no I'm not going to break down what the driver got but the sticky surge which sucked was still more than the entire LYFT RIDE would have paid the driver...

Drive for Lyft if you want....dummies

Ok you can go back to the debate now... Lol


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> i just realized my car doesn't qualify which explains the awesome fact that I don't have to deal with Comfort entitleds


i get em all the time. Just tell them they will never see their families and they will die old and alone hooked up to the morphine pump if they don't 5 star.... 50 dollar tips guaranteed.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> are you saying people actually select Uber Comfort where you drive ?
> 
> in sf bay area nobody orders Uber Comfort under any circumstances


I get quite a few Comfort rides here in southwest Florida. They are usually long trips and usually include substantial tips.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

This past weekend hundreds of employees from a large corporation that has some kind of tie to Lyft showed up in town for a conference. The folks all needed a ride from their scattered hotels to a gig the first night of the conference.

They ALL use Lyft exclusively.

I took one set but then set a DF for home. The Lyft map was lit up like a Christmas tree. For a long while.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Not to purposefully hijack the thread.... But the following 2 pics taken at the same time last nite one on Ubers rider app the other on LYFTs... Both were ride requests from downtown Memphis TN to my house in North Mississippi....
> These two pics should provide anyone on here with common sense....enough info to STOP driving for Lyft... And no I'm not going to break down what the driver got but the sticky surge which sucked was still more than the entire LYFT RIDE would have paid the driver...
> 
> Drive for Lyft if you want....dummies
> ...


If I'm a PAX I'm using LYFT! 1/4 the price! I'm sure some noob Lyft ant will be along to give me a ride.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> If I'm a PAX I'm using LYFT! 1/4 the price! I'm sure some noob Lyft ant will be along to give me a ride.


Lyft has only run cheaper for me once or twice out of about 5 times. As a pax, I agree going with the cheapest, but as a driver, I go with the best pay, which is why I think I'm going to stop Lyft for a bit. I suggest everyone see which platform pays them better, and get off the other one for a bit. It's always nice to use leverage on one company with another company.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I quit taking Lyft rides when they charged pax for a cleanup fee but didn't pay me that fee.


----------

